# Torbay Berkeley Hotel, Paignton (February 2020)



## Fluffy (Apr 6, 2020)

History;

I can't find too much out about this place. I think it closed in 2009, although I find it hard to believe that it's been 11 years due to the lack of destruction around the place.

It appears to be a cross between a hotel and a self catering motel type thingy. The main building houses a bar, skittle alley, kitchen and a large upstairs restaurant. Outside, there's an outdoor pool, and indoor pool and several large buildings containing the rooms. Some self catering, some not. In its day, it looked like this;




Explore;

All in all, a lovely day out mooching around here for a few hours.

By far and away, the strangest find of the day had to be the below... I'll reserve judgement on if we think it's genuine or not, and just leave it up to you guys to decide! 




Pictures;



































































All the best,
Fluffy.


----------



## theartist (Apr 6, 2020)

the green urinals are gross.


----------



## Electric (Apr 6, 2020)

Cheers Fluffy, nice to see it's keeping well. I was there last summer and it hasn't changed. All the best.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 7, 2020)

Not too bad condition. Hasn't seen much vandalism except for a little grafitti. The urinals are still intact.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 9, 2020)

I really like the outside pool area; would love to have a good meander around there. Good stuff, Fluffy.


----------

